# Anyone wanna see me naked?  Pics included of a CAB-50 and run down of it's first day in operation.



## kinsmanstoves (Sep 28, 2011)

Now that I have your attention, hehehe.  This is the inside of a Heatilator CAB-50.


----------



## PJPellet (Sep 28, 2011)

kinsman stoves said:
			
		

> Now that I have your attention, hehehe.  This is the inside of a Heatilator CAB-50.




LMAO  Yeah that got my attention.  Thanks for the pics.  I love checking out other equipment and I would never get a chance to see stuff like this if pictures weren't posted.  Thanks!


----------



## Bkins (Sep 28, 2011)

Man thats like a mansion in the working areas of the stove.  I wouldn't mind doing maintenance or repairs on that puppy.


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Sep 28, 2011)

I hooked this unit up as a demo in the store. It is very quiet and is impressing the heck out of me. Hmmmm, maybe I see a three month torture test in it's near future.

I will admit this that it's first pellets were about 20% sawdust. They been sitting around all year in a pail and I think I kicked it a couple times so guess what? In the CAB-50 it went. let see what else that is pissing me off around here. 

Anyone got ideas on how to abuse this unit? Let me know and I will see what I can do. I am not skeeeeered.

Eric


----------



## St_Earl (Sep 28, 2011)

quiet, you say. hmmm.

i've been thinking we are getting the ps50 soon. but this makes me think.
i see on at least one site the ps50 is rated>75% efficiency. and the cab 50 comes in at >80%
http://www.alternativeheatingandfuel.com/EcoChoice.html

do you have any accurate info regarding these ratings?
i also seem to notice the two stoves are priced the same. 
of course i'd have to see what my dealer is actually asking for each.
but do you pay the same for this as the ps50?


----------



## dw06 (Sep 28, 2011)

kinsman stoves said:
			
		

> Now that I have your attention, hehehe.  This is the inside of a Heatilator CAB-50.



 Why did I open this? Then I saw what it was and thought Whew thank God!


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Sep 28, 2011)

St_Earl said:
			
		

> quiet, you say. hmmm.
> 
> i've been thinking we are getting the ps50 soon. but this makes me think.
> i see on at least one site the ps50 is rated>75% efficiency. and the cab 50 comes in at >80%
> ...



Other than what you see it is all about the same data on the Heatilators.  I sold two this morning and both customers were interested in the PS50.

Eric


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 28, 2011)

Wow. Lots of open real estate... looks like a winner. Cant wait to stop down some time. Will definitely try and stop out when you are doing the "torture test" .


----------



## imacman (Sep 28, 2011)

kinsman stoves said:
			
		

> .....Hmmmm, maybe I see a three month torture test in it's near future.......
> Anyone got ideas on how to abuse this unit? Let me know and I will see what I can do. I am not skeeeeered.
> 
> Eric



 :lol:   OK, here we go again....but this time, I'm not getting into the contest.  My guess is that I'll be holding onto the trophy for quite some time.

Want to abuse the stove?  Get some Infernos.  :ahhh:


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Sep 29, 2011)

imacman said:
			
		

> kinsman stoves said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had a customer trade in a stove and when I went to pick it up they made me take the last two bags of American Wood Fiber pellets they had. These two bags were on the porch since last burn season and looked like the cats had their way with them. I washed my hands after touching them. I dumped one of those bags into the stove this morning. Those pellets looked BAD. They are burning without issue.

Eric


----------



## AVIVIII (Sep 29, 2011)

kinsman stoves said:
			
		

> I hooked this unit up as a demo in the store. It is very quiet and is impressing the heck out of me. Hmmmm, maybe I see a three month torture test in it's near future.
> ...
> Anyone got ideas on how to abuse this unit? Let me know and I will see what I can do. I am not skeeeeered.



Do the torture test, but you have to run all Infernos, All the time.


----------



## WoodPorn (Sep 29, 2011)

Get a hold of Pook...let him modify it...that should be torture enough!


----------



## kah68 (Nov 2, 2011)

any updates Eric?


----------



## kah68 (Nov 16, 2011)

Eric?


----------



## checkthisout (Nov 17, 2011)

kinsman stoves  [email said:
			
		

> eric@kinsmanstoves.com[/email]]Now that I have your attention, hehehe.  This is the inside of a Heatilator CAB-50.



Oh yeah don't stop! Take off the front panel and let me see your burn pot too you hot little stove you.


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Nov 17, 2011)

This is the stove that your Grand-daddy warned you about.  I swear the other day I saw this stove walk over to another brand that starts with a "B" and lifted it's leg on it.

This unit is not a pretty boy or powder puff.  This stove is made to work and I think I can get BTUs out of sand with it.

Eric

**** The "Little e" just filed a complaint that the CAB-50 took it's lunch money.  HaHaHa.


----------



## jtakeman (Nov 17, 2011)

You need to go out on a limb and find some really cruddy pellet brands. See if you can make it choke.

Does it inhibit the same quad quirks like the little missed start ups? The ones you just need to hit the reset buttom and it lites fine the second time around. Hated that and it always ticked me off coming home to a cold house.


----------



## DexterDay (Nov 17, 2011)

Have you cleaned it yet? I remember walking in a seeing the volcano of ash above the burn pot on the PS-50 last season. 

If its been running straight? How many days/bags?

See you Saturday morning..


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Nov 18, 2011)

I cleaned it once and by expalining what I did was open the door, used a paint brush and puched the cold ash into the burn pot.  I then opened the burn pot and let the ash fall into the pan.  I closed the burn pot and stove and took the ashpan outside.  I put the ashpan back in and started it.  Took 45-60 seconds.  BAMMMM!

Dex when you saw the PS50 that ash was above the top of the drop tube, I think.

When it has a cold start in the morning it does need me to hit the reset button once.  It shuts off and turns on all day long without a miss.  I shut the stove off at night when I leave the store.  The mice and skunks that live under the building do not need the heat.

Eric


----------



## DexterDay (Nov 18, 2011)

kinsman stoves  [email said:
			
		

> eric@kinsmanstoves.com[/email]]I cleaned it once and by expalining what I did was open the door, used a paint brush and puched the cold ash into the burn pot.  I then opened the burn pot and let the ash fall into the pan.  I closed the burn pot and stove and took the ashpan outside.  I put the ashpan back in and started it.  Took 45-60 seconds.  BAMMMM!
> 
> Dex when you saw the PS50 that ash was above the top of the drop tube, I think.
> 
> ...



It was an astonishing amount of ash. Thats all I remember. That and it was built around the burn pot a few inches like a volcano. Very impressed when I seen it. 

Looking forward to checking out the new Heatilator tomorrow morning.


----------



## smoke show (Nov 18, 2011)

DexterDay said:
			
		

> Looking forward to checking out the new Heatilator tomorrow morning.



pics or it didn't happen...


----------



## jtakeman (Nov 18, 2011)

smoke show said:
			
		

> DexterDay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Knowing dex, he'll probably take a picture of it in the back of his pickup. This one will end up in the john.

You can put on in the john can't you?


----------



## smoke show (Nov 18, 2011)

Why not?

Although it would be more purposeful in the dog house if he actually brought one home.


----------



## DexterDay (Nov 18, 2011)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> smoke show said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Checking with the inspector tonight. Master Bath is pretty big. Jacuzzi tub takes up a lot of space and its never used. Should be able to see Fire, no matter where your at now     ;-)


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Dec 14, 2011)

DexterDay said:
			
		

> j-takeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well what did he say on a stove in the Bathroom?

Eric


----------



## smoke show (Dec 14, 2011)

Does he even have that furnace install completed yet?


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Dec 14, 2011)

smoke show said:
			
		

> Does he even have that furnace install completed yet?



I think he said it was done. Leaves the only room in his house without a stove is his bathroom.

Eric


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 14, 2011)

kinsman stoves  [email said:
			
		

> eric@kinsmanstoves.com[/email]]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wife nixxed the bathroom stove. But the Mud Rooms supply closet looks like a good spot for one. Plenty big enough. My Shepard has been complaining that his food is cold and he wants warm meals.

Furnace has neen operating and finished for several days (actually just at night now) running on stat.

Because of the appetite that the Fahrenheit has, I believe I am only gonna run it at night and the Quad during the day (On Low!). I am cheap and trying to burn less pellets (if thats possible)
 The woodstove is there to aid in pre-heating the air for the furnace and also in the event of a Power failure. There is a little method to my Madness. Just a little though. ;-P 

Cheers ya'll.....


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Dec 15, 2011)

DexterDay said:
			
		

> kinsman stoves  [email said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you was cheap, you would have learned to tolerate about 20 degrees lower temperatures and not buy so many heating toys and fuel for same.


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 15, 2011)

SmokeyTheBear said:
			
		

> DexterDay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Guess it depends on what one thinks is cheap. I "invested" in the stoves. So I could save money on LP. Over 3 yrs, I saved an average of $3,800 a yr. So around $11-$12k saved. Didnt spend that much on the stoves ($3,500 Quad, $2,000 Fahrenheit, $300 Englander pellet, and $800 Englander woodstove). 

Always having a back-up so I never have to use LP again, is very important to me....... That and I have a strange sickness that controls my mind. Makes me think pellet and wood stoves all day long............ ;-P

So when it comes to some things I am not as frugal. But its still worth my while. Something that brings us all together. Brings us here. 

That and I like it Hot... A cheap Hot.


----------



## saladdin (Mar 5, 2012)

Nothing to say. Just posting so I can find the pics since I have a cab50.


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Mar 5, 2012)

saladdin said:
			
		

> Nothing to say. Just posting so I can find the pics since I have a cab50.



Thanks nice to see an oldy get brought back to life.

Eric


----------



## nikeseer (Feb 2, 2013)

kinsmanstoves said:


> I cleaned it once and by expalining what I did was open the door, used a paint brush and puched the cold ash into the burn pot. I then opened the burn pot and let the ash fall into the pan. I closed the burn pot and stove and took the ashpan outside. I put the ashpan back in and started it. Took 45-60 seconds. BAMMMM!
> 
> Dex when you saw the PS50 that ash was above the top of the drop tube, I think.
> 
> ...


Hi Eric.  Can you post a video or tell me how your CAB50 in your store burned flame wise.  Does it look tall and a LITTLE lazy sometimes when it peaks.  I have my damper wide open and the feed low but not all the way to continue getting good hear and I still have a really tall flame on high for the overnight.  Just want to make sure I'm doing this right.  All you guys have given me great information.  I posted some videos.  I'll post another one if you need them.  The cab50 thread page 4 at the bottom.  Dex said it looked a little lazy in the first one.  These are short videos in order to email them to myself to post before I figured out youtube to post.


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Feb 2, 2013)

The CAB-50 in the store just fired up, running it on low. Flames might be 1/2 way up the glass and a little lazy but no sooting inside the firebox. I have never had to mess with the damper under the ashpan on any Heatilator but we are just above sea level here. It is vented with 4" diameter consisting of an adapter, tee, 6' vertical, 90 and 24" horizontal with a cap.  Glass gets slightly covered after 6 days.

Eric


----------



## nikeseer (Feb 2, 2013)

kinsmanstoves said:


> The CAB-50 in the store just fired up, running it on low. Flames might be 1/2 way up the glass and a little lazy but no sooting inside the firebox. I have never had to mess with the damper under the ashpan on any Heatilator but we are just above sea level here. It is vented with 4" diameter consisting of an adapter, tee, 6' vertical, 90 and 24" horizontal with a cap. Glass gets slightly covered after 6 days.
> 
> Eric


When you say sooting?  No black tips?  color orange yellow or white yellow?  I have soot on the back of right baffle panel and sides and top of firebox.  Is the damper supposed to be wide open?  Others have mentioned this was one reason I wasn't getting the heat I wanted and I had thought my fire on high when I do run on high sometimes I wasn't getting enough heat.  I had the feed gate closed and damper almost closed. I have since opened the damper all the way and the feed adjusted about half or a little less and runs beautifully on medium but still had some soot or black flyaway ash on the sides.  Burning MWP from TSC.  80/20 blend.


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Feb 2, 2013)

nikeseer said:


> When you say sooting? No black tips? color orange yellow or white yellow? I have soot on the back of right baffle panel and sides and top of firebox. Is the damper supposed to be wide open? Others have mentioned this was one reason I wasn't getting the heat I wanted and I had thought my fire on high when I do run on high sometimes I wasn't getting enough heat. I had the feed gate closed and damper almost closed. I have since opened the damper all the way and the feed adjusted about half or a little less and runs beautifully on medium but still had some soot or black flyaway ash on the sides. Burning MWP from TSC. 80/20 blend.


 
I have NEVER adjusted a damper on a Heatilator.  They are born with the damper wide open.
Sooting as in black soot inside the firebox.  Ash should not be black.
How is it vented?
If it is not a venting issue I would look at the pellets

Eric


----------



## nikeseer (Feb 2, 2013)

Also here's a few pics that you can see. If its just the pellets co but if there is some adjustment I can do I'd like to know.


----------



## nikeseer (Feb 2, 2013)

kinsmanstoves said:


> I have NEVER adjusted a damper on a Heatilator. They are born with the damper wide open.
> Sooting as in black soot inside the firebox. Ash should not be black.
> How is it vented?
> If it is not a venting issue I would look at the pellets
> ...


I'm thinking it's the pellets.  I have the cleanout t, 1 foot straight up, 90 to 1 ft straight out, 90 out angled to the left because of clearances to window and 2 ft of straight angled up about 1ft to ft and half and 45 then capped.  3 inch


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Feb 2, 2013)

You have something screwed up.  Do the dollarbill test on the door gasket.  HOW IS IT VENTED?  Notice the caps?

Eric


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Feb 2, 2013)

nikeseer said:


> I'm thinking it's the pellets. I have the cleanout t, 1 foot straight up, 90 to 1 ft straight out, 90 out angled to the left because of clearances to window and 2 ft of straight angled up about 1ft to ft and half and 45 then capped. 3 inch


 
***edit I missed a 90***


tee = 5
12" = .5
12" = 1
90 = 5
90 = 5
24" = 2
45 = 3
EVL at a 21 or so, not great


----------



## slvrblkk (Feb 2, 2013)

My math isn't so great but I think he might be up around 19?


----------



## nikeseer (Feb 2, 2013)

I've done the dolor bill test.  And it is tight all all sides except closest to the latch.  I've already removed the washer to make the door tighter.  Here's a video. Pictures to follow of the venting.


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Feb 2, 2013)

I would fix the venting t get it under 15 EVL.

Bad pellet stove owner (spanky spanky)


----------



## saladdin (Feb 2, 2013)

nikeseer said:


> Also here's a few pics that you can see. If its just the pellets co but if there is some adjustment I can do I'd like to know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Mine is vented straight through the back, straight out the house. No elbows etc...

In my second year, I've run probably 150 total bags with 125 being the same brand. I get those exact looks, black on door rarely happens (in exact spot and looks exactly the same) and ash on baffles (light gray dusting) consistently.

I really don't think you should be playing with the damper. It's factory set, the manual gives no hint of adjusting that I can find and once read (really can't recall where to cite) that we aren't supposed to mess with it.

I love the fact that you are so ferocious in posting about your cab50. Nice to have another since there appears very few of us post about them. But my opinion is you are over-thinking a lot of this. I'm for tinkering but I never know when I hit "good-enough" and cause more problems then I started with.

Given that, it's your stove. Do as you please.

I've meant for a week to video mine so we can compare, and I will once I have time to let it cool down and not so cold outside.


----------



## nikeseer (Feb 2, 2013)

saladdin said:


> In my second year, I've run probably 150 total bags with 125 being the same brand. I get those exact looks, black on door  rarely happens (in exact spot and looks exactly the same) and ash on baffles (light gray dusting) consistently.
> 
> I really don't think you should be playing with the damper. It's factory set, the manual gives no hint of adjusting that I can find and once read (really can't recall where to cite) that we aren't supposed to mess with it.
> 
> ...


Record it while its running and let us see! I hear you there. I'm going to clean the venting today. There is some ash buildup and we had a lot of wind the last few days. I remember reading that can happen.


----------



## nikeseer (Feb 2, 2013)

kinsmanstoves said:


> I would fix the venting t get it under 15 EVL.
> 
> Bad pellet stove owner (spanky spanky)


Ok. Mistaken about the 1ft inside. But here's my venting picks.


----------



## nikeseer (Feb 2, 2013)

Sorry about the crooked sideways pic. And for all of you. I clean my stove frequently. LOL.  Very particular about it.


----------



## saladdin (Feb 2, 2013)

nikeseer said:


> I've done the dolor bill test. And it is tight all all sides except closest to the latch. I've already removed the washer to make the door tighter. Here's a video. Pictures to follow of the venting.





The way I  measure is that from the floor of the box to the top of the the pellet hole dropper is 6 inches.

I run mine med with probably 1/4 closed. Your video is what mine looks like on high right now. For what it's worth.


----------



## nikeseer (Feb 2, 2013)

saladdin said:


> The way I measure is that from the floor of the box to the top of the the pellet hole dropper is 6 inches.
> 
> I run mine med with probably 1/4 closed. Your video is what mine looks like on high right now. For what it's worth.


Now I don't feel so bad because that is mine on high.


----------



## nikeseer (Feb 2, 2013)

And to the screw on the right baffle panel is about 10 inches. And yes very picky and an over thinker... LOL


----------



## nikeseer (Feb 2, 2013)

Here she is on Medium with feed a quarter maybe a 5ft and freshly cleaned.


----------



## saladdin (Feb 2, 2013)

nikeseer said:


> Here she is on Medium with feed a quarter maybe a 5ft and freshly cleaned.




Looks like mine on med with 1/4 closed.


----------



## nikeseer (Feb 2, 2013)

saladdin said:


> Looks like mine on med with 1/4 closed.


Cool then my venting is ok.  I think I may change the elbow with the cap to a 90 so less air comes up the exhaust when it's windy.  What do you all think of the venting pics?


----------



## nikeseer (Feb 2, 2013)

kinsmanstoves said:


> The CAB-50 in the store just fired up, running it on low. Flames might be 1/2 way up the glass and a little lazy but no sooting inside the firebox. I have never had to mess with the damper under the ashpan on any Heatilator but we are just above sea level here. It is vented with 4" diameter consisting of an adapter, tee, 6' vertical, 90 and 24" horizontal with a cap. Glass gets slightly covered after 6 days.
> 
> Eric


 Hey Eric.  Should I angle my venting higher?  Have you seen the pics?


----------



## nikeseer (Feb 2, 2013)

kinsmanstoves said:


> I would fix the venting t get it under 15 EVL.
> 
> Bad pellet stove owner (spanky spanky)


Ok..  Well I was a very bad pellet stove owner!  Unintentially.  T clean out it what caused it all!  All better and running like a champ without the soot  Couldn't get the t cap off to save my left.  Neighbor came over to help me get it off.  DH not home and this is all my thing!  He just fills it!  LOL.  Thank you thank you all.  I'm soooo sorry for a bad pellet stove owner.  Now I hope I've redeemed myself!


----------



## DexterDay (Feb 2, 2013)

What did you do? Replace a T with a 90°? They both are 5' EVL? 

Why was the thimble put where it was? Why not go straight out and then straight up?


----------



## nikeseer (Feb 2, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> What did you do? Replace a T with a 90°? They both are 5' EVL?
> 
> Why was the thimble put where it was? Why not go straight out and then straight up?


Would've loved to but couldn't because we ha to clear the baseboard I'm the house and then we had to be 4 ft from any opening window. Once out we had to go left to meet those clearance then up. My daughters bedroom windows are above the area. She is burning much cleaner now.  I'll post a more expanded picture of the outside tomorrow. And I switched absolutely nothing with the venting.


----------



## MommyOf4 (Feb 14, 2013)

On our Cab50, when I close the side panel the wire going to the hopper on the right side of the stove gets pinched and shuts off the auger periodically.  I've closed the panel but the screws to close it is not on tight.  Is it ok to leave it like this or is this some kind of hazard?


----------



## saladdin (Feb 14, 2013)

MommyOf4 said:


> On our Cab50, when I close the side panel the wire going to the hopper on the right side of the stove gets pinched and shuts off the auger periodically. I've closed the panel but the screws to close it is not on tight. Is it ok to leave it like this or is this some kind of hazard?


 
The three screws on the back (on each side) that hold the panels?

I leave mine hand tight so I don't have to use a wrench to get them off. Have been that way going on year 2. I wouldn't worry about it.

So the stove is running right, now? It was a short?


----------



## MommyOf4 (Feb 14, 2013)

saladdin said:


> The three screws on the back (on each side) that hold the panels?
> 
> I leave mine hand tight so I don't have to use a wrench to get them off. Have been that way going on year 2. I wouldn't worry about it.
> 
> So the stove is running right, now? It was a short?


 
I left it hand tight but it was still shorting out on me.  As soon as I loosened the bolts to the point where the panel was just hanging on it, the pellets started feeding again.


----------



## saladdin (Feb 14, 2013)

MommyOf4 said:


> I left it hand tight but it was still shorting out on me. As soon as I loosened the bolts to the point where the panel was just hanging on it, the pellets started feeding again.


 
I'd replace the wiring or in the least put electrical tape around it for now.


----------

